# I cinesi mangiano anche topi vivi? Si. Il video.



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zaia nella bufera per aver affermato, riguardo il tema coronavirus, che i cinese solo soliti mangiare topi vivi e che sono meno puliti rispetto agli italiani. Il governatore del Veneto ha ricevuto molti attacchi, anche dalla stessa Cina, ed è stato costretto a scusarsi.

Ma è vero che i cinesi (o alcuni cinesi, sicuramente non tutti i cinesi si cibano di ratti vivi) mangiano i topi vivi? Sì, almeno in base a quello che tutti possono vedere attraverso video presenti in rete.

Topi vivi, al sangue, appena scottati, o ben cotti. Ciò che è certo è che i cinesi mangiano i topi.

Video dal secondo post in poi. _Attenzione, immagini forti e non adatte a tutti._


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zaia nella bufera per aver affermato, riguardo il tema coronavirus, che i cinese solo soliti mangiare topi vivi e che sono meno puliti rispetto agli italiani. Il governatore del Veneto ha ricevuto molti attacchi, anche dalla stessa Cina, ed è stato costretto a scusarsi.
> 
> Ma è vero che i cinesi (o alcuni cinesi) mangiano i topi vivi? Sì, almeno in base a quello che tutti possono vedere attraverso video presenti in rete.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


>





Bestie.

Coronavirus? Riteniamoci fortunati che non sia ancora arrivata l’apocalisse zombie.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Stanno come i Visitors, per Dio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Dio onnipotente...


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

detto dai veneti che sono soprannominati mangia gatti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno come i Visitors, per Dio.



Ma sul serio.








Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> detto dai veneti che sono soprannominati mangia gatti



Non sono veneto, sono un milanese residente a Mantova dal 2001, ma tra cucinare dei gatti e mangiare dei topi (vivi o morti, crudi o cotti, sebbene nei primi casi sia ovviamente ancora peggio) penso che ci sia una sostanziale differenza.

Ma poi di che parliamo? Sti qua mangiano ogni cosa che si muove, mangiano i pipistrelli zio cane.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zaia nella bufera per aver affermato, riguardo il tema coronavirus, che i cinese solo soliti mangiare topi vivi e che sono meno puliti rispetto agli italiani. Il governatore del Veneto ha ricevuto molti attacchi, anche dalla stessa Cina, ed è stato costretto a scusarsi.
> 
> Ma è vero che i cinesi (o alcuni cinesi) mangiano i topi vivi? Sì, almeno in base a quello che tutti possono vedere attraverso video presenti in rete.
> 
> ...



Scusa, ma che cavolo mi significa?

É come se il Sindaco di NY dicesse che la causa della delinquenza in Cittá sono gli Italiani perché tutti lo sappiamo che sono mafiosi e uno a sostegno pubblicasse un video della strage di Capaci.

Associare caratteristiche alle persone in base alla loro razza e non in base al loro effettivo comportamento ha un nome: razzismo.

E che lo faccia il cliente del bar centrale, ci sta, che lo faccia il governatore di una regione, per di più con molte aziende del suo territorio che con la Cina hanno affari importanti é: razzista, gravissimo e stupido.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Febbraio 2020)

Sto vomitando.. mi auguro seriamente che siano fake


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma che cavolo mi significa?
> 
> É come se il Sindaco di NY dicesse che la causa della delinquenza in Cittá sono gli Italiani perché tutti lo sappiamo che sono mafiosi e uno a sostegno pubblicasse un video della strage di Capaci.
> 
> ...



Fascista, razzista, nazista, maschilista, machista.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma che cavolo mi significa?
> 
> É come se il Sindaco di NY dicesse che la causa della delinquenza in Cittá sono gli Italiani perché tutti lo sappiamo che sono mafiosi e uno a sostegno pubblicasse un video della strage di Capaci.
> 
> ...



Che quarzo c’entra la razza con l’evidenza che i cinesi mangiano roba che il mio cane rifiuterebbe di mangiare? Se i cinesi mangiano topi vivi è ovvio che si dica che i cinesi mangiano topi vivi, si sta parlando di un comportamento.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che quarzo c’entra la razza con l’evidenza che i cinesi mangiano roba che il mio cane rifiuterebbe di mangiare? Se i cinesi mangiano topi vivi è ovvio che si dica che i cinesi mangiano topi vivi, si sta parlando di un comportamento.



Lascia perdere, deve per forza dare contro a qualsiasi scorreggia facciano i leghisti, anche se la fanno correttamente, anzi, stupido io che gli ho pure risposto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, deve per forza dare contro a qualsiasi scorreggia facciano i leghisti, anche se la fanno correttamente, anzi, stupido io che gli ho pure risposto.



Ho l’impressione che ci sia una roba del genere dietro







Cioè, loro vorrebbero poter dire qualcosa di diverso, ma non ce la fanno, sono programmati. Vanno avanti per inerzia. “Il desiderio è irrilevante. Io sono una macchina”. Qualcosa del genere, insomma.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che quarzo c’entra la razza con l’evidenza che i cinesi mangiano roba che il mio cane rifiuterebbe di mangiare? Se i cinesi mangiano topi vivi è ovvio che si dica che i cinesi mangiano topi vivi, si sta parlando di un comportamento.



Questo...

Non “ i cinesi” mangiano quello. Ma quel cinese o anche altri 10.000.

Cosí come se anche ci sono italiani mafiosi, gli italiani non sono mafiosi.

Se anche ci sono degli italiani ladri, non sono gli italiani ad essere ladri.

Ci sono cittadini occidentali che mangiano uccelli compresi di ossa, sangue e becco. Mai sentito parlare dell’Ortolano? Siamo dei mangia-scheletri?

Dai, non é difficile da capire che Zaia l’ha fatta chilometri fuori dal vaso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Febbraio 2020)

Onestamente avrei evitato di dire ste cose in pubblico. Sono cose che si possono dire nel privato, ma non puoi dirle davanti ai media


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zaia nella bufera per aver affermato, riguardo il tema coronavirus, che i cinese solo soliti mangiare topi vivi e che sono meno puliti rispetto agli italiani. Il governatore del Veneto ha ricevuto molti attacchi, anche dalla stessa Cina, ed è stato costretto a scusarsi.
> 
> Ma è vero che i cinesi (o alcuni cinesi) mangiano i topi vivi? Sì, almeno in base a quello che tutti possono vedere attraverso video presenti in rete.
> 
> ...



I video non li guardo perchè non ho lo stomaco tanto forte, ad ogni modo Zaia dice la verità, ma è leghista e polentone, va naturalmente crocefisso. Solo una cosa ha sbagliato, sopratutto sapendo il modo del politicamente corretto radical chic dove vivamo, doveva specificare che ALCUNI cinesi mangiano topi vivi. Per il resto ha detto semplicemente il vero, d'altra parte i video ci sono da anni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho l’impressione che ci sia una roba del genere dietro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 mi hai aperto gli occhi


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zaia nella bufera per aver affermato, riguardo il tema coronavirus, che i cinese solo soliti mangiare topi vivi e che sono meno puliti rispetto agli italiani. Il governatore del Veneto ha ricevuto molti attacchi, anche dalla stessa Cina, ed è stato costretto a scusarsi.
> 
> Ma è vero che i cinesi (o alcuni cinesi, sicuramente non tutti i cinesi si cibano di ratti vivi) mangiano i topi vivi? Sì, almeno in base a quello che tutti possono vedere attraverso video presenti in rete.
> 
> ...



Zaia, nel suo ruolo istituzionale, probabilmente ha sbagliato a generalizzare. I cinesi che vivono in Italia, almeno dal punto di vista alimentare, sono gente normale. E nei ristoranti cinesi di un certo livello si mangia molto bene.

Ma è innegabile che in Cina vivano delle vere e proprie bestie che manco gli uomini primitivi. E di video del genere (con gente che mangia le peggiori bestiacce) ce ne sono a centinaia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo...
> 
> Non “ i cinesi” mangiano quello. Ma quel cinese o anche altri 10.000.
> 
> ...



Questo si lo commento e ti dirò la mai:

Mafiosi? ormai si, non i cittadini, non tutti almeno, ma le istituzioni tutte si

Ladri? pure, per prime le istituzioni, tutte, i cittadini purtroppo quasi tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo...
> 
> Non “ i cinesi” mangiano quello. Ma quel cinese o anche altri 10.000.
> 
> ...



Penso che quello sia scontato, come quando si afferma che i messicani tagliano le teste, scuoiano vive le persone e altre robette che fanno, è chiaro che questo non possa essere generalizzato a tutti i messicani, ma è altrettanto chiaro che è un tipo di criminalità violenta che in Occidente non esiste (e nemmeno si vuole che esista, da lì la resistenza della destra americana quando vede interi quartieri diventare dei Barrios).

Lo stesso vale per i cinesi. Di sicuro non mangiano tutti così, ma è certo che li sia le abitudini igieniche peculiari che abitudini alimentari altrettanti peculiari siano ben più diffuse che in Italia.

Poi trovi l’italiano che ti scioglie nell’acido un bambino o che mangia un uccello intero, ma non sono campioni statisticamente rappresentativi al punto tale da mettere in pericolo la sicurezza nazionale o la salute nazionale. Non a caso il Coronavirus (prendendo per buona la versione ufficiale) non è nato in Occidente ma in Cina.

E se è vero che in America abbiamo portato la Mafia è altrettanto vero che l’America è stata fatta grande anche dagli italiani. 





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo si lo commento e ti dirò la mai:
> 
> Mafiosi? ormai si, non i cittadini, non tutti almeno, ma le istituzioni tutte si
> 
> Ladri? pure, per prime le istituzioni, tutte, i cittadini purtroppo quasi tutti.



Pure tutti ladri siamo. 

Alla fine insomma è un miracolo che siamo nel G7 e non siamo ridotti nello stato di Messico o Venezuela. Dopotutto a sentire certi discorsi non dovrebbe esserci molta differenza tra l’Italia e quei due paesi...


----------



## overlord (29 Febbraio 2020)

Vomito


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Penso che quello sia scontato, come quando si afferma che i messicani tagliano le teste, scuoiano vive le persone e altre robette che fanno, è chiaro che questo non possa essere generalizzato a tutti i messicani, ma è altrettanto chiaro che è un tipo di criminalità che in Occidente non esiste (e nemmeno si vuole che esista, da lì la resistenza della destra americana quando vede interi quartieri diventare dei Barrios).
> 
> Lo stesso vale per i cinesi. Di sicuro non mangiano tutti così, ma è certo che li sia le abitudini igieniche peculiari che abitudini alimentari altrettanti peculiari siano ben più diffuse che in Italia.
> 
> ...



Probabilmente ho esagerato e pure senza motivare, una gaffe evitabile, intendevo dire che nel corso della nostra vita, poco o tanto quasi tutti abbiamo "rubato" qualcosa. A partire dai grandi evasori, ai piccoli evasori, al ragazzino che ruba il fumetto all'edicolante, mi ci tiro in mezzo pure io che ai tempi del motorino quando setii che c'era la pompa di benzina guasta sono andato a farmi il pieno gratis. Sara o stati 7 o 8.000 lire però é un fatto. Intendevo dire questo, spero di non aver offeso nessuno


----------



## chicagousait (29 Febbraio 2020)

In Cina mangiano i topi, forse ma con la povertà che c'è la cosa non mi stupisce. I veneti si mangiano le rane, in Puglia no. In Puglia si mangia carne di cavallo, in Umbria no. E quindi?

Basta chiedere a qualsiasi anziano che abbia vissuto la fame in periodo di guerra e vi dirà le stesse cose.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente ho esagerato e pure senza motivare, una gaffe evitabile, intendevo dire che nel corso della nostra vita, poco o tanto quasi tutti abbiamo "rubato" qualcosa. A partire dai grandi evasori, ai piccoli evasori, al ragazzino che ruba il fumetto all'edicolante, mi ci tiro in mezzo pure io che ai tempi del motorino quando setii che c'era la pompa di benzina guasta sono andato a farmi il pieno gratis. Sara o stati 7 o 8.000 lire però é un fatto. Intendevo dire questo, spero di non aver offeso nessuno



Ahahah ok, tranquillo. Comunque la Germania e la Francia in quanto ad evasione fiscale hanno poco da invidiarci.

Giusto per chiarire, l’evasione fiscale tra i Paesi Membri dell’Unione pesa 824 miliardi di euro, 125 dei quali grazie ai crucchi, 118 grazie ai francesi e 87 grazie agli inglesi. 

E non posso mettere il link ma “ Losses resulting from the use of international transactions for tax fraud and tax avoidance reduce EU Member States’ revenues by around 170 billion euros annually,” Piotr Arak, the director of the Polish Economic Institute, said in a statement. 
“The Union should take integrated measures to seal the tax system in order to have an additional source of financing for the new budget, to be constructed without the United Kingdom, a major payer,” the institute said. [....]
Out of 170 billion euros the EU loses every year 60 billion euros comes from artificial profit-shifting by multinational companies - moving earnings from a higher tax jurisdiction to a country with a lower tax rate - 46 billion euros due to moving wealth by rich individuals, and 64 billion euros due to cross-border VAT fraud, the institute said. The countries worst-hit by losses due to artificial profit shifting were: Germany (18 billion euros), Britain (14 billion), and France (11 billion), it said”.




chicagousait ha scritto:


> In Cina mangiano i topi, forse ma con la povertà che c'è la cosa non mi stupisce. I veneti si mangiano le rane, in Puglia no. In Puglia si mangia carne di cavallo, in Umbria no. E quindi?
> 
> Basta chiedere a qualsiasi anziano che abbia vissuto la fame in periodo di guerra e vi dirà le stesse cose.



Non è certo un caso che questo Coronavirus si sia diffuso (volendo dare per buona la versione ufficiale) grazie alle abitudini alimentari dei cinesi, su. Vuol dire come minimo che tali abitudini insieme alla mancanza di pulizia sono ben più diffuse li. 

E il Coronavirus è solo la punta dell’iceberg, perché la maggior parte delle epidemie degli ultimi anni si è sviluppata in Cina: dall'asiatica del 1957 all'influenza di Hong Kong del 1968, passando per la Sars.

Evidentemente, per quanto certi comportamenti non siano propri di tutti i cinesi, il problema sussiste.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zaia nella bufera per aver affermato, riguardo il tema coronavirus, che i cinese solo soliti mangiare topi vivi e che sono meno puliti rispetto agli italiani. Il governatore del Veneto ha ricevuto molti attacchi, anche dalla stessa Cina, ed è stato costretto a scusarsi.
> 
> Ma è vero che i cinesi (o alcuni cinesi, sicuramente non tutti i cinesi si cibano di ratti vivi) mangiano i topi vivi? Sì, almeno in base a quello che tutti possono vedere attraverso video presenti in rete.
> 
> ...



Che schifo.


----------



## vota DC (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ma i topi non trasmettono malattie come la leptospirosi? Mangiarli senza cuocerli dovrebbe essere letale, è praticamente impossibile non beccarsi qualche malattia. I pipistrelli almeno non bazzicano in ambienti putrescenti, se non fosse per la dieta di zanzare non ci sarebbero problemi.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma che cavolo mi significa?
> 
> É come se il Sindaco di NY dicesse che la causa della delinquenza in Cittá sono gli Italiani perché tutti lo sappiamo che sono mafiosi e uno a sostegno pubblicasse un video della strage di Capaci.



È quello che hanno fatto i sindaci più famosi di New York. Tra l'altro italoamericani loro stessi, basta pensare a Giuliani e La Guardia.
I sindaci più recenti hanno fatto finta di niente per evitare polemiche e dato persino spazio ai vari che si inalberavano quando si parlava di mafia (i Tom Hagen di turno), come risultato i dati ufficiali dicono che dopo il 2001 la task force fbi contro la mafia di New York è scesa da 400 a 20 e le cinque famiglie si stanno riorganizzando.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahah ok, tranquillo. Comunque la Germania e la Francia in quanto ad evasione fiscale hanno poco da invidiarci.
> 
> Non posso mettere il link ma “Losses resulting from the use of international transactions for tax fraud and tax avoidance reduce EU Member States’ revenues by around 170 billion euros annually,” Piotr Arak, the director of the Polish Economic Institute, said in a statement.
> 
> ...



Non mi sono mai informato a riguardo, o almeno solo superficialmente. E questi sarebbero quelli che vengono poi a giudicare noi? La differenza è che i tedeschi hanno la merkel che è padrona dell'europa mentre la francia (minuscola voluta) è la Monica Lewinsky degli usa. Noi invece siamo lo zerbino del mondo ... 

Cmq siamo andati OT, chiudiamo prima che ci tirino le orecchie


----------



## gabri65 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zaia, nel suo ruolo istituzionale, probabilmente ha sbagliato a generalizzare. I cinesi che vivono in Italia, almeno dal punto di vista alimentare, sono gente normale. E nei ristoranti cinesi di un certo livello si mangia molto bene.
> 
> Ma è innegabile che in Cina vivano delle vere e proprie bestie che manco gli uomini primitivi. E di video del genere (con gente che mangia le peggiori bestiacce) ce ne sono a centinaia.



Sono considerazioni che implicitamente chiunque con un QI a due cifre sarebbe in grado di fare. Ma invece no. Bisogna sempre partire dalla difensiva, fare decine e decine di premesse cercando con attenzione di non urtare la sensibilità.

La sensibilità di chi, poi, degli italiani che stanno con il mitra spianato a fare le sentinelle della morale e che credono di vivere in un paese di primitivi nazifascisti pieni di odio verso gli altri. Intanto dagli altri raccattiamo costantemente la peggiore feccia speditaci, compresi i virus.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> In Cina mangiano i topi, forse ma con la povertà che c'è la cosa non mi stupisce.* I veneti si mangiano le rane*, in Puglia no. In Puglia si mangia carne di cavallo, in Umbria no. E quindi?
> 
> Basta chiedere a qualsiasi anziano che abbia vissuto la fame in periodo di guerra e vi dirà le stesse cose.



Mi dicono pure che ci viene un risotto coi fiocchi, ma onestamente preferisco restare nel dubbio, rane, lumache, preferisco non aver niente a che fare con roba che vive nei fossi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non mi sono mai informato a riguardo, o almeno solo superficialmente. E questi sarebbero quelli che vengono poi a giudicare noi? La differenza è che i tedeschi hanno la merkel che è padrona dell'europa mentre la francia (minuscola voluta) è la Monica Lewinsky degli usa. Noi invece siamo lo zerbino del mondo ...
> 
> Cmq siamo andati OT, chiudiamo prima che ci tirino le orecchie




Esatto. Hai detto bene, non sappiamo farci rispettare, è questo il nostro vero problema.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono considerazioni che implicitamente chiunque con un QI a due cifre sarebbe in grado di fare. Ma invece no. Bisogna sempre partire dalla difensiva, fare decine e decine di premesse cercando con attenzione di non urtare la sensibilità.
> 
> La sensibilità di chi, poi, degli italiani che stanno con il mitra spianato a fare le sentinelle della morale e che credono di vivere in un paese di primitivi nazifascisti pieni di odio verso gli altri. Intanto dagli altri raccattiamo costantemente la peggiore feccia speditaci, compresi i virus.



Esatto. O come quando ci ricordano che abbiamo portato la mafia in America, dimenticando che se l’America è ciò che è lo è grazie anche e soprattutto agli italiani.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> In Cina mangiano i topi, forse ma con la povertà che c'è la cosa non mi stupisce. I veneti si mangiano le rane, in Puglia no. In Puglia si mangia carne di cavallo, in Umbria no. E quindi?
> 
> Basta chiedere a qualsiasi anziano che abbia vissuto la fame in periodo di guerra e vi dirà le stesse cose.



in umbria e in abruzzo stanno avendo prollemi con l'epatite E a causa di carne di cinghiale cacciata dai cacciatori . Paese che vai usanze e virus che trovi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> detto dai veneti che sono soprannominati mangia gatti



Occhio che quelli sono i vicentini, gli altri veneti se la prenderebbero a morte per sta cosa  
Ad ogni modo non ho mai voluto approfondire sta cosa essendo amante dei felini (come animale domestico sia chiaro)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in umbria e in abruzzo stanno avendo prollemi con l'epatite E a causa di carne di cinghiale cacciata dai cacciatori . Paese che vai usanze e virus che trovi.



Io il cinghiale l’ho mangiato ed è squisito, ma vorremo mica paragonarlo al mangiare topi e pipistrelli spero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io il cinghiale l’ho mangiato ed è squisito, ma vorremo mica paragonarlo al mangiare topi e pipistrelli spero.



che ne so, se mai dovessi mangiare un topo ti faro sapere che gusto ha la sua carne. So solo che un maiale vive nel fango ma cotto è squisito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che ne so, se mai dovessi mangiare un topo ti faro sapere che gusto ha la sua carne. So solo che un maiale vive nel fango ma cotto è squisito



“Ehi, un topo avrà anche il sapore di una torta alla zucca, ma non lo saprò mai perché non lo mangio quel figlio di put.tana”. Cit 






Comunque non è difficile da capire che ci sono animali che possono essere mangiati ed altri no. Dove non arriva la logica dovrebbero arrivare i fatti, come il fatto (per l’appunto) del gran numero di pandemie originatesi dalla Cina nel corso dei decenni.

Evidentemente, aldilà di qualunque disquisizione arbitraria sul gusto degli animali (magari il topo sa davvero di torta alla zucca, chissà), certi animali semplicemente non sono, o non dovrebbero essere, commestibili.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> detto dai veneti che sono soprannominati mangia gatti



Oiiiiiii....solo i vicentini xe magna gatti!!!


----------



## 7vinte (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, deve per forza dare contro a qualsiasi scorreggia facciano i leghisti, anche se la fanno correttamente, anzi, stupido io che gli ho pure risposto.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho l’impressione che ci sia una roba del genere dietro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



È uno che in un post dice di indossare sempre il Crocifisso, in un altro dice di essere ateo


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che ne so, se mai dovessi mangiare un topo ti faro sapere che gusto ha la sua carne. So solo che un maiale vive nel fango ma cotto è squisito



Preferisco il cinghiale al comune maiale, è una carne che mangio poco, ma quelle poche volte si rivela sempre squisita, necessita però delle sue procedure, va fatta la giusta marinatura e dev'essere sempre ben cotta, ad esempio adoro lo spiedo, lo spezzatino e per non parlare del ragu. Ci vuole un mese a digerirlo ma ne vale sempre la pena


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Oiiiiiii....solo i vicentini xe magna gatti!!!


 [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] CVD


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Febbraio 2020)

Che i cinesi facciano schifo è palese. Mangiano, cani, gatti, formiche etc. Ma la crudeltà poi con cui uccidono quei poveri ratti? Non lo dice nessuno? Li squoiano vivi dopo averli messi in una pentola con acqua bollente. Torturano anche... Razza da infami osceni e schifosi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Febbraio 2020)

A me non interessa ciò che mangiano, ma come lo mangiano

Da vivi, bolliti e spellati vivi... Atroce


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che i cinesi facciano schifo è palese. Mangiano, cani, gatti, formiche etc. Ma la crudeltà poi con cui uccidono quei poveri ratti? Non lo dice nessuno? Li squoiano vivi dopo averli messi in una pentola con acqua bollente. Torturano anche... Razza da infami osceni e schifosi.



Lo fanno anche con i cani e con i gatti. Ci sono dei video agghiaccianti in giro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo fanno anche con i cani e con i gatti. Ci sono dei video agghiaccianti in giro.



Cercare Fightdogmeat.com e cliccare sui video della Cina. Robe oscene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ma veramente stiamo paragonando ratti e pantegane a cinghiali, rane o lumache?
Io sono sconvolto.

Che si mangino quello che vogliono, anche esseri umani con cannibalismo (lo fanno), un bel ratto allo spiedo sarà anche una prelibatezza, ma un minimo di dignità occidentale recuperiamolo, diosanto. 
Siamo alla deriva completa.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente stiamo paragonando ratti e pantegane a cinghiali, rane o lumache?
> Io sono sconvolto.
> 
> Che si mangino quello che vogliono, anche esseri umani con cannibalismo (lo fanno), ma un minimo di dignità occidentale recuperiamolo, diosanto. Siamo alla deriva completa.



.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente stiamo paragonando ratti e pantegane a cinghiali, rane o lumache?
> Io sono sconvolto.
> 
> Che si mangino quello che vogliono, anche esseri umani con cannibalismo (lo fanno), un bel ratto allo spiedo sarà anche una prelibatezza, ma un minimo di dignità occidentale recuperiamolo, diosanto.
> Siamo alla deriva completa.



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente stiamo paragonando ratti e pantegane a cinghiali, rane o lumache?
> Io sono sconvolto.
> 
> Che si mangino quello che vogliono, anche esseri umani con cannibalismo (lo fanno), un bel ratto allo spiedo sarà anche una prelibatezza, ma un minimo di dignità occidentale recuperiamolo, diosanto.
> Siamo alla deriva completa.



Amen.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cercare Fightdogmeat.com e cliccare sui video della Cina. Robe oscene.



No guarda, non ho guardato quelli sui topi per stomaco/impressionabilità evito assolutamente il resto. 
Comunque sono soliti farlo con qualsiasi animale, i maiali stessi in Cina e non solo vengono torturati in modi osceni solo per le loro feste paesane. Ai maiali io certa gente gliela darei in pasto, ai maiali, che come loro si mangiano tutto senza problemi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente stiamo paragonando ratti e pantegane a cinghiali, rane o lumache?
> Io sono sconvolto.
> 
> Che si mangino quello che vogliono, anche esseri umani con cannibalismo (lo fanno), un bel ratto allo spiedo sarà anche una prelibatezza, ma un minimo di dignità occidentale recuperiamolo, diosanto.
> Siamo alla deriva completa.



quello che bisogna capire che è tutto relativo, cio che piace ad uno fa schifo ad un altro, l'importante è che mangino rispettando le norme igieniche, questo vale per il cacciatore umbro che va a cacciarsi il cinghiale da solo che per il cinese che si mangia i ratti. Inoltre generalizzare è sempre un modo di ragionare errato, hanno puntualizzato i veneti di questo forum dicendo che i mangiagatti in veneto sono solo i vicentini figuriamoci i cinesi che sono 1,4 mil


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente stiamo paragonando ratti e pantegane a cinghiali, rane o lumache?
> Io sono sconvolto.
> 
> Che si mangino quello che vogliono, anche esseri umani con cannibalismo (lo fanno), un bel ratto allo spiedo sarà anche una prelibatezza, ma un minimo di dignità occidentale recuperiamolo, diosanto.
> Siamo alla deriva completa.



Sssssssssssss!!! Folle!!! Nell'era del politically correct tutto ciò che è occidentale è da sminuire, diffamare, distruggere... Giusto lo scorso anno la disgustosa unione europea ci spiegava quanto bello e sano è mangiarsi blatte e scarafaggi e quanto dannoso sia il parmigiano reggiano...

Pentiti!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello che bisogna capire che è tutto relativo, cio che piace ad uno fa schifo ad un altro, l'importante è che mangino rispettando le norme igieniche, questo vale per il cacciatore umbro che va a cacciarsi il cinghiale da solo che per il cinese che si mangia i ratti. Inoltre generalizzare è sempre un modo di ragionare errato, hanno puntualizzato i veneti di questo forum dicendo che i mangiagatti in veneto sono solo i vicentini figuriamoci i cinesi che sono 1,4 mil



Lo facciano pure, ripeto. Ma per la nostra cultura e dignità è inaccettabile. Siamo liberi, e abbiamo il dovere di dire e ribadire che per la nostra cultura occidentale è una mer.da.
Generalizzare è anche accettare e giustificare tutto, calpestando la propria tradizione.

Dicono che la carne umana sia squisita. Che sa di pollo e di maiale, in base alle varie parti. Ma non si mangia. E' inaccettabile, è eticamente immondo.
Per noi occidentali deve valere lo stesso se si parla di mangiare i topi. E lo dico anche direttamente a un cinese. Se lui mi schifa perché mangio i cinghiali va bene, lo accetto. E' la sua cultura e la tradizione, se la tenga, ma ho il dovere di dirgli che se mangia i topi mi fa schifo.

PS. Per chi mangia i gatti o i cani, che siano veneti o cinesi, presentamene uno, mandamelo qui di fronte e gli spacco la testa con una mazza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo facciano pure, ripeto. Ma per la nostra cultura e dignità è inaccettabile. Siamo liberi, e abbiamo il dovere di dire e ribadire che per la nostra cultura occidentale è una mer.da.
> Generalizzare è anche accettare e giustificare tutto, calpestando la propria tradizione.
> 
> Dicono che la carne umana sia squisita. Che sa di pollo e di maiale, in base alle varie parti. Ma non si mangia. E' inaccettabile, è eticamente immondo.
> ...



.

Puro Vangelo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zaia nella bufera per aver affermato, riguardo il tema coronavirus, che i cinese solo soliti mangiare topi vivi e che sono meno puliti rispetto agli italiani. Il governatore del Veneto ha ricevuto molti attacchi, anche dalla stessa Cina, ed è stato costretto a scusarsi.
> 
> Ma è vero che i cinesi (o alcuni cinesi, sicuramente non tutti i cinesi si cibano di ratti vivi) mangiano i topi vivi? Sì, almeno in base a quello che tutti possono vedere attraverso video presenti in rete.
> 
> ...



parole vergognose che avranno un impatto economico senza precedenti in una regione con milioni di turisti cinesi. In un paese del primo mondo si sarebbe già dimesso, ma siamo nella repubblica delle banane


----------



## Baba (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo facciano pure, ripeto. Ma per la nostra cultura e dignità è inaccettabile. Siamo liberi, e abbiamo il dovere di dire e ribadire che per la nostra cultura occidentale è una mer.da.
> Generalizzare è anche accettare e giustificare tutto, calpestando la propria tradizione.
> 
> Dicono che la carne umana sia squisita. Che sa di pollo e di maiale, in base alle varie parti. Ma non si mangia. E' inaccettabile, è eticamente immondo.
> ...



Ma che te frega se i non occidentali si mangiano i cani o i gatti? Mica vengono a prendere il tuo di cane


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Febbraio 2020)

Mangiare una rana o comunque parti di rane o lumache COTTE allo spiedo è un conto ... 


Qua, invece nel video, si mangiano robe VIVE che si MUOVONO. Ed onestamente credo che in Italia nessuno si mangia le robe che camminano vive direttamente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo facciano pure, ripeto. Ma per la nostra cultura e dignità è inaccettabile. Siamo liberi, e abbiamo il dovere di dire e ribadire che per la nostra cultura occidentale è una mer.da.
> Generalizzare è anche accettare e giustificare tutto, calpestando la propria tradizione.
> 
> Dicono che la carne umana sia squisita. Che sa di pollo e di maiale, in base alle varie parti. Ma non si mangia. E' inaccettabile, è eticamente immondo.
> ...



come fa schifo ed è inaccettabile per un mussulmano mangiare il maiale o per un indiano mangiare una mucca, per noi non lo è e li mangiamo. Per me possono mangiarsi tutto quello che vogliono basta farlo rispettando le norme igieniche in modo tale da non scatenare una pandemia e rompere le palle a chi, nel resto del mondo, i pipistrelli o i ratti non li mangia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ripeto, se la maggior parte delle epidemie degli ultimi anni si è sviluppata in Cina, dall'asiatica del 1957 all'influenza di Hong Kong del 1968, passando per la Sars, non è certamente una casualità.

C’entra sia la minore igiene sia il banale fatto che non tutte le bestie possono, o devono, essere mangiate.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo facciano pure, ripeto. Ma per la nostra cultura e dignità è inaccettabile. Siamo liberi, e abbiamo il dovere di dire e ribadire che per la nostra cultura occidentale è una mer.da.
> Generalizzare è anche accettare e giustificare tutto, calpestando la propria tradizione.
> 
> Dicono che la carne umana sia squisita. Che sa di pollo e di maiale, in base alle varie parti. Ma non si mangia. E' inaccettabile, è eticamente immondo.
> ...



Standing ovation dalla prima all'ultima parola


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parole vergognose che avranno un impatto economico senza precedenti in una regione con milioni di turisti cinesi. In un paese del primo mondo si sarebbe già dimesso, ma siamo nella repubblica delle banane



Non concordo neanche i punti


----------



## gabri65 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente stiamo paragonando ratti e pantegane a cinghiali, rane o lumache?
> Io sono sconvolto.
> 
> Che si mangino quello che vogliono, anche esseri umani con cannibalismo (lo fanno), un bel ratto allo spiedo sarà anche una prelibatezza, ma un minimo di dignità occidentale recuperiamolo, diosanto.
> Siamo alla deriva completa.



Tutto deriva dalla costante e massacrante santificazione della cultura altrui, e la contemporanea condanna delle nostre origini, dei nostri usi e costumi.

Sembra sia un mea culpa, una autofustigazione per chissà quali crimini commessi in età remote. Conservare tradizioni e ideali è peccato e va combattuto con forza, bisogna aprirsi agli altri e favorire una comunanza dove tutto è indistinguibile. E sì che la Natura (N maiuscola) fa di tutto per favorire la differenziazione, come metodo di arricchimento invece che depauperamento. Inspiegabile 'sta cosa.

Non si capisce bene l'origine di ciò. Io non ho niente di cui pentirmi, massimo rispetto per gli altri ma anche e soprattutto per le mie radici, che mi definiscono. Sì alla collaborazione, no alla eguaglianza forzata.

Io una idea ce l'ho su questo pensiero che ci viene instillato in ogni momento, in TV, dai politici, dai potenti, dagli "intellettuali". L'azzeramento della storia e dell'identità delle tue genti ti toglie un punto di riferimento, e ti rende schiavo del pensiero altrui.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma che te frega se i non occidentali si mangiano i cani o i gatti? Mica vengono a prendere il tuo di cane



Quelli in italia lo fanno, sopratutto con i gatti, dove ci sono agglomerati di cinesi i pochi cani randagi spariscono e i gatti spariscono pure loro, randagi e non. E' un dato di fatto, non cax.xate


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parole vergognose che avranno un impatto economico senza precedenti in una regione con milioni di turisti cinesi. In un paese del primo mondo si sarebbe già dimesso, ma siamo nella repubblica delle banane



Si, siamo nel G7 per grazia ricevuta. Ma perché non vai a vivere in un paese del “primo mondo” allora? Chi ti trattiene?



Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quelli in italia lo fanno, sopratutto con i gatti, dove ci sono agglomerati di cinesi i pochi cani randagi spariscono e i gatti spariscono pure loro, randagi e non. E' un dato di fatto, non cax.xate



Già. Se ci fossero degli italiani in Usa o in Australia che facessero sparire gatti ci sarebbero i soliti italioti che ne approfitterebbero per defecare sul proprio paese, poi noi dobbiamo sorbirci queste cose in casa nostra in nome del turamulticulismo... ehm, multiculturalismo peloso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Febbraio 2020)

Rivendico solo il diritto di dire che fa schifo, ad alta voce, che è disgustoso e ignobile per la nostra cultura, senza appecorarmi al solito perbenismo.
Mi fa schifo l'aglio, e dico sempre ai miei amici o familiari che per me mangiano della porcheria. 
Se dico così a un amico che mangia aglio, sarò ben libero di dirlo a un cinese che si mangia i topi di fogna.



Baba ha scritto:


> Ma che te frega se i non occidentali si mangiano i cani o i gatti? Mica vengono a prendere il tuo di cane


Su cani e gatti non provocatemi.
Non sono io o il mio cane a dovermi preoccupare, ma loro. Perché se scopro anche solo uno che lo fa, che ho possibilità di raggiungere, sono felice di farmi l'ergastolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, siamo nel G7 per grazia ricevuta. Ma perché non vai a vivere in un paese del “primo mondo” allora? Chi ti trattiene?



sei contento di essere rappresentato da ignoranti qualunquisti come Zaia? non a caso siamo governati dai Di Maio, Berlusconi, Renzi, grillini e meloniani. Questa è l' Italia. Chissà se zaia è mai stato in Cina, o quanti di voi abbiano la minima conoscenza della cultura cinese. 

ORa potrei dire che i Veneti sono i magna GATTI come venivano chiamati? lo sai che mangiano i gatti i veneti? scendiam al livello del gobevrnato del veneto


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, siamo nel G7 per grazia ricevuta. Ma perché non vai a vivere in un paese del “primo mondo” allora? Chi ti trattiene?
> 
> 
> 
> Già. Se ci fossero degli italiani in Usa o in Australia che facessero sparire gatti ci sarebbero i soliti italioti che ne approfitterebbero per defecare sul proprio paese, poi noi dobbiamo sorbirci queste cose in casa nostra in nome del turamulticulismo... ehm, multiculturalismo peloso.



Io ne ho le balle piene di sentir sempre giustificare gli altri e gettare secchiate di melma su di noi, abbiamo un sacco di problemi, tra evasione e mafia, ma per Dio non siamo ne bestie ne melma da macello, non sono libero poter dire la mia perchè salta fuori il moralista del cax.xo a dirmi che sono fascista, mentre devo farmi andar bene l'africano che gira con l'accetta, il cinese che fa sparire gli animali, lo zingaro che mi ruba in casa perchè sti decerebrati mi dicono che non è corretto criticare. Sono il primo a dire che non siamo perfetti, ma sta storia ha ampiamente rotto il cax.xo

Scusate i toni ma ma mi sale in sangue al cervello


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sei contento di essere rappresentato da ignoranti qualunquisti come Zaia? non a caso siamo governati dai Di Maio, Berlusconi, Renzi, grillini e meloniani. Questa è l' Italia. Chissà se zaia è mai stato in Cina, o quanti di voi abbiano la minima conoscenza della cultura cinese.
> 
> ORa potrei dire che i Veneti sono i magna GATTI come venivano chiamati? lo sai che mangiano i gatti i veneti? scendiam al livello del gobevrnato del veneto



Repetita (non) iuvant



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se la maggior parte delle epidemie degli ultimi anni si è sviluppata in Cina, dall'asiatica del 1957 all'influenza di Hong Kong del 1968, passando per la Sars, non è certamente una casualità.
> 
> C’entra sia la minore igiene sia il banale fatto che non tutte le bestie possono, o devono, essere mangiate.



Evidentemente il “fenomeno” di italiani che mangiano roba peculiare è decisamente più ridotto. E altrettanto evidentemente non impestiamo il mondo con pandemie originate dal fatto che mangiamo mer.da e che siamo lerci.



Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io ne ho le balle piene di sentir sempre giustificare gli altri e gettare secchiate di melma su di noi, abbiamo un sacco di problemi, tra evasione e mafia, ma per Dio non siamo ne bestie ne melma da macello, non sono libero poter dire la mia perchè salta fuori il moralista del cax.xo a dirmi che sono fascista, mentre devo farmi andar bene l'africano che gira con l'accetta, il cinese che fa sparire gli animali, lo zingaro che mi ruba in casa perchè sti decerebrati mi dicono che non è corretto criticare. Sono il primo a dire che non siamo perfetti, ma sta storia ha ampiamente rotto il cax.xo
> 
> Scusate i toni ma ma mi sale in sangue al cervello



Amen. Riguardo a quello che girava con l’accetta era uno delle mie parti. Cioè della zona, del mantovano. Se fosse capitato vicino a casa mia quello che ha fatto, sarei uscito e gli avrei sparato in fronte senza pensarci un attimo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sei contento di essere rappresentato da ignoranti qualunquisti come Zaia? non a caso siamo governati dai Di Maio, Berlusconi, Renzi, grillini e meloniani. Questa è l' Italia. Chissà se zaia è mai stato in Cina, o quanti di voi abbiano la minima conoscenza della cultura cinese.
> 
> ORa potrei dire che i Veneti sono i magna GATTI come venivano chiamati? lo sai che mangiano i gatti i veneti? scendiam al livello del gobevrnato del veneto



continua a giustificare, bravo, tu si che salverai sto paese... ma andatevene a ....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mangiare una rana o comunque parti di rane o lumache COTTE allo spiedo è un conto ...
> 
> 
> Qua, invece nel video, si mangiano robe VIVE che si MUOVONO. Ed onestamente credo che in Italia nessuno si mangia le robe che camminano vive direttamente.



in sardegna c'è l'usanza di mangiare il casu marzu , un formaggio con dentro vermi vivi. L'errore è prendere il caso particolare e renderlo valido per tutti, è come dire che a tutti i sardi piace il casu marzu, ed essendo i sardi italiani, gli italiani mangiano il formaggio coi vermi vivi. Che qualche poveraccio cinese mangi ratti o pipistrelli non faccio fatica a crederlo, sono 1,4 mil per lo piu poveri, ma che tutti i cinesi mangino quella roba li faccio molta fatica a crederlo, di certo non ce lo vedo jack ma di alibaba mangiarsi i ratti presi dalle fogne


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> continua a giustificare, bravo, tu si che salverai sto paese... ma andatevene a ....



ma gisutificare cosa, ma che stai dicendo? se tu vuoi pensare che i cinesi mangiano i topi e li opreferiscano ai filetti di manzo, fallo pure. Vivi nella tua ignoranza.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sei contento di essere rappresentato da ignoranti qualunquisti come Zaia? non a caso siamo governati dai Di Maio, Berlusconi, Renzi, grillini e meloniani. Questa è l' Italia. Chissà se zaia è mai stato in Cina, o quanti di voi abbiano la minima conoscenza della cultura cinese.
> 
> ORa potrei dire che i Veneti sono i magna GATTI come venivano chiamati? lo sai che mangiano i gatti i veneti? scendiam al livello del gobevrnato del veneto



Sì, ma chissenefrega di andare in Cina. Io in Cina ho piacere di andarci come ho piacere di andare su una spiaggia delle Fiji.

Ci vado, visito e mi arricchisco culturalmente, per conoscere meglio l'immensità di questo mondo dove passerò la mia breve esistenza. E non è detto che sia tutto splendido, se una cosa mi dà fastidio, a causa di ennemila ragioni, tra cui le mie inevitabili tradizioni storiche, dovrebbe esistere il diritto di osservarlo.

E' un meccanismo banalmente umano e non vedo perché in parecchi si scandalizzano. Se poi un giorno il 95% dei veneti diventerà cinese, allora Zaia avrà poca probabilità di essere eletto. Nessuna cultura e tradizione è esente da pecche o immoralità. Di fatto i cinesi sono quasi 2 miliardi, e se ognuno di loro si magna le oscenità più indecenti, stiamo freschi. Anche probabilisticamente, se una decina di veneti si magnano le rane non credo vengano fuori problemi per la comunità. E dicendo questo mentisco a me stesso, perché ancora non ci credo nemmeno con una pistola puntata alla tempia che questo virus è naturale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma gisutificare cosa, ma che stai dicendo? se tu vuoi pensare che i cinesi mangiano i topi e li opreferiscano ai filetti di manzo, fallo pure. Vivi nella tua ignoranza.



Stai rigirando la frittata politicamente a tuo piacimento, non meriti un minimo di considerazione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in sardegna c'è l'usanza di mangiare il casu marzu , un formaggio con dentro vermi vivi. L'errore è prendere il caso particolare e renderlo valido per tutti, è come dire che a tutti i sardi piace il casu marzu, ed essendo i sardi italiani, gli italiani mangiano il formaggio coi vermi vivi. Che qualche poveraccio cinese mangi ratti o pipistrelli non faccio fatica a crederlo, sono 1,4 mil per lo piu poveri, ma che tutti i cinesi mangino quella roba li faccio molta fatica a crederlo, di certo non ce lo vedo jack ma di alibaba mangiarsi i ratti presi dalle fogne



Quando gli italiani avranno impestato il mondo con le pandemie originate da loro stessi e dalle loro abitudini alimentari allora si potranno fare paragoni con i cinesi. Ammesso ovviamente che quest’ultimo virus sia dovuto a questo tipo di problematiche e non ad altre (rimane comunque l’esempio delle passate pandemie).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stai rigirando la frittata politicamente a tuo piacimento, non meriti un minimo di considerazione



politicamente? guarda che a me della politica non me ne frega assolutamente nulla, la stai tirando fuori tu. Io parlo da persona che ha vissuto per 12 mesi in Cina e sa perfettamente cosa sta dicendo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando gli italiani avranno impestato il mondo con le pandemie originate da loro stessi e dalle loro abitudini alimentari allora si potranno fare paragoni con i cinesi.



appunto ho scritto per me possono mangiarsi tutto quello che vogliono basta che rispettino le norme igieniche in modo da non rompere le palle a chi sta dall'altro lato del globo e non mangio ratti presi dalle fogne


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto ho scritto per me possono mangiarsi tutto quello che vogliono basta che rispettino le norme igieniche in modo da non rompere le palle a chi sta dall'altro lato del globo e non mangio ratti presi dalle fogne



Pure rispettando le norme igieniche quando mangi mer.da tendono ad esserci problemi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parole vergognose che avranno un impatto economico senza precedenti in una regione con milioni di turisti cinesi. In un paese del primo mondo si sarebbe già dimesso, ma siamo nella repubblica delle banane





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sei contento di essere rappresentato da ignoranti qualunquisti come Zaia? non a caso siamo governati dai Di Maio, Berlusconi, Renzi, grillini e meloniani. Questa è l' Italia. Chissà se zaia è mai stato in Cina, o quanti di voi abbiano la minima conoscenza della cultura cinese.
> 
> ORa potrei dire che i Veneti sono i magna GATTI come venivano chiamati? lo sai che mangiano i gatti i veneti? scendiam al livello del gobevrnato del veneto





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> politicamente? guarda che a me della politica non me ne frega assolutamente nulla, la stai tirando fuori tu. Io parlo da persona che ha vissuto per 12 mesi in Cina e sa perfettamente cosa sta dicendo



L'ho tirata fuori io... certo 

Vi fanno tutti con lo stampo a voi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pure rispettando le norme igieniche quando mangi mer.da tendono ad esserci problemi.



se cucini e conservi il cibo come si deve problemi non ne stanno, e questo non lo dico io ma la scienza. Ti ho gia menzionato i casi di epatite E in umbria/abruzzo dovuta a carne di cinghiale cacciata e consumata in maniera errata, quindi sti ratti se li facessero allo spiedo e siamo tutti piu tranquilli


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> L'ho tirata fuori io... certo
> 
> Vi fanno tutti con lo stampo a voi



secondo me no stai bene. Spiegami dove parlo di politca, genio


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se cucini e conservi il cibo come si deve problemi non ne stanno, e questo non lo dico io ma la scienza. Ti ho gia menzionato i casi di epatite E in umbria/abruzzo dovuta a carne di cinghiale cacciata e consumata in maniera errata, *quindi sti ratti se li facessero allo spiedo e siamo tutti piu tranquilli*



Il problema principale è quello


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma chissenefrega di andare in Cina. Io in Cina ho piacere di andarci come ho piacere di andare su una spiaggia delle Fiji.
> 
> Ci vado, visito e mi arricchisco culturalmente, per conoscere meglio l'immensità di questo mondo dove passerò la mia breve esistenza. E non è detto che sia tutto splendido, se una cosa mi dà fastidio, a causa di ennemila ragioni, tra cui le mie inevitabili tradizioni storiche, dovrebbe esistere il diritto di osservarlo.
> 
> E' un meccanismo banalmente umano e non vedo perché in parecchi si scandalizzano. Se poi un giorno il 95% dei veneti diventerà cinese, allora Zaia avrà poca probabilità di essere eletto. Nessuna cultura e tradizione è esente da pecche o immoralità. Di fatto i cinesi sono quasi 2 miliardi, e se ognuno di loro si magna le oscenità più indecenti, stiamo freschi. Anche probabilisticamente, se una decina di veneti si magnano le rane non credo vengano fuori problemi per la comunità. E dicendo questo mentisco a me stesso, perché ancora non ci credo nemmeno con una pistola puntata alla tempia che questo virus è naturale.



ma guardare un video su youtube e dire che 1,4 miliardi di persone mangiano i topi è pura ignoranza. Forse ci dimentichiamo che i cinesi fino a 30 anni fa erano tutti dei morti di fame? secondo te preferiscono i topi alle fiorentine? si chiama povertà. Tra l'altro, più che quello che si mangia, sono le norme sanitarie dei mercati rurali con animali vivi di ogni genere a creare i rischi di virus trasmissibili all'uomo. GLi ultimi virus arrivano da maiali e polli, non è che animale strano = virus.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se cucini e conservi il cibo come si deve problemi non ne stanno, e questo non lo dico io ma la scienza. Ti ho gia menzionato i casi di epatite E in umbria/abruzzo dovuta a carne di cinghiale cacciata e consumata in maniera errata, quindi sti ratti se li facessero allo spiedo e siamo tutti piu tranquilli



Il problema se non ricordo male è stato originato dai pipistrelli (secondo la versione ufficiale) più che dai ratti.

Comunque che sia un problema prima di tutto culturale e igienico è vero, ed è la ragione per la quale l’irenismo forzato non ha senso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo me no stai bene. Spiegami dove parlo di politca, genio



Hai ragione


----------



## gabri65 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma guardare un video su youtube e dire che 1,4 miliardi di persone mangiano i topi è pura ignoranza. Forse ci dimentichiamo che i cinesi fino a 30 anni fa erano tutti dei morti di fame? secondo te preferiscono i topi alle fiorentine? si chiama povertà. Tra l'altro, più che quello che si mangia, sono le norme sanitarie dei mercati rurali con animali vivi di ogni genere a creare i rischi di virus trasmissibili all'uomo. GLi ultimi virus arrivano da maiali e polli, non è che animale strano = virus.



Hai ragione, ma è bene sottolineare che non si può uniformare tutto e dare il 6 politico quando esistono palesi diversità. I cinesi potranno essere poveri, e questo li può parzialmente (molto) esonerare da responsabilità oggettive. Ma fare il pari con la nostra cultura solo perché esiste qualche esempio nostrano isolato, come il mangiarsi le lumache o le rane, è intellettualmente poco onesto.

Non si vuole crocifiggere TUTTA la cultura cinese. Si vuole solo evidenziare criticità. Noi di virus abbiamo sempre esportato molto poco, a fronte di continue pestilenze provenienti da paesi asiatici, segno che le nostre tradizioni culturali sono un attimino più consone di quelle degli altri. Poi è anche vero (e ne abbiamo già discusso con altri utenti a suo tempo) che sono esistiti casi di problematiche riconducibili a noi, ma sono sempre stati episodi. In questo caso si sta parlando di sistematicità.

Che il governo cinese provveda limitando demograficamente e fornendo alla cittadinanza metodi di alimentazione sana e controllata.

Noi dobbiamo mettere i nostri prodotti dentro tre contenitori di plastica innestati sterilizzati, con manuale di istruzione e pedigree, curriculum e marche da bollo della suprema corte, questi si cibano e propagandano roba che proviene da fosse biologiche.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma è bene sottolineare che non si può uniformare tutto e dare il 6 politico quando esistono palesi diversità. I cinesi potranno essere poveri, e questo li può parzialmente (molto) esonerare da responsabilità oggettive. Ma fare il pari con la nostra cultura solo perché qualche esempio nostrano isolato, come il mangiarsi le lumache o le rane, è intellettualmente poco onesto.





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Noi di virus abbiamo sempre esportato molto poco, a fronte di continue pestilenze provenienti da paesi asiatici, segno che le nostre tradizioni culturali sono un attimino più consone di quelle degli altri.





E si che non è difficile da capire.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma è bene sottolineare che non si può uniformare tutto e dare il 6 politico quando esistono palesi diversità. I cinesi potranno essere poveri, e questo li può parzialmente (molto) esonerare da responsabilità oggettive. Ma fare il pari con la nostra cultura solo perché esiste qualche esempio nostrano isolato, come il mangiarsi le lumache o le rane, è intellettualmente poco onesto.
> 
> Non si vuole crocifiggere TUTTA la cultura cinese. Si vuole solo evidenziare criticità. Noi di virus abbiamo sempre esportato molto poco, a fronte di continue pestilenze provenienti da paesi asiatici, segno che le nostre tradizioni culturali sono un attimino più consone di quelle degli altri. Poi è anche vero (e ne abbiamo già discusso con altri utenti a suo tempo) che sono esistiti casi di problematiche riconducibili a noi, ma sono sempre stati episodi. In questo caso si sta parlando di sistematicità.
> 
> ...



ma è quello che dico io e che ho scritto sopra. Norme Sanitarie, norme sanitarie, norme sanitarie. Dalla seconda potenza economica e primo paese per popolazione si devono esigere norme sanitarie per non andare ad appestare tutti un altra volta. Zaia avrebbe dovuto domandare NORME SANITARIE da parte della Repubblica Popoalare Cinese. Andare in TV a dire i cinesi mangiano i topi non è altro che un teatrino che tra l'altro funziona benissimo con tutti i gonzi d'Italia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma è quello che dico io e che ho scritto sopra. Norme Sanitarie, norme sanitarie, norme sanitarie. Dalla seconda potenza economica e primo paese per popolazione si devono esigere norme sanitarie per non andare ad appestare tutti un altra volta. Zaia avrebbe dovuto domandare NORME SANITARIE da parte della Repubblica Popoalare Cinese. Andare in TV a dire i cinesi mangiano i topi non è altro che un teatrino che tra l'altro funziona benissimo con tutti i gonzi d'Italia.



Io il post dove parli di norme sanitarie non lo trovo, leggo solo di italiani ignoranti, repubblica delle banane, e dei tuoi 12 mesi in cina, illuminami ti prego perchè o sono completamente rimbambito io o te la stai rigirando nuovamente come ti pare


----------



## Djici (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto ho scritto per me possono mangiarsi tutto quello che vogliono basta che rispettino le norme igieniche in modo da non rompere le palle a chi sta dall'altro lato del globo e non mangio ratti presi dalle fogne



Non ci avrei mai pensato di vedere così tanta gente "poco aperta mentalmente alla cultura di altri". 
Leggo poi di chi vuole spaccare la testa a chi "mangia diverso". 
Come se sui forum indiani scrivessero che vogliono spaccare la testa a chi mangia vacca e musulmani che vogliono spaccare la testa di chi mangia maiale...

E non pensano nemmeno a quanto sia povera la gente... 
Chiedere ai nonni cosa hanno dovuto mangiare in anni bui... 

Come hai detto giustamente, il problema non è cosa mangiano, ma come lo mangiano. 

E lo dico io che non sono per nulla un perbenista... E mi fanno schifo quelli che mangiano cani o gatti (e ovviamente pure i topi ma per altre ragioni). 
Ma ci sono pure quelli che diventano matti si mangi carne di cavallo... Perché sono animali con i quali viviamo, li amiamo certe volte pure più di certe persone. 
Lo capisco. Sono pure io occidentale. Ma se per loro i cani e i gatti sono come i polli per noi che ci possiamo fare? 
Ovviamente pretendo che non vengano in casa nostra a fare sparire cani e gatti. Ma da loro che facciano come vogliono. 
Se invece possono fare in modo che l'animale che mangiano non soffra sarebbe già un bel passo avanti. Ma anche qui è un tema difficile da affrontare con paesi di culture differenti.

Basta guardare non molto lontano da noi, lo schifo spagnolo della corrida... Dove esulto ogni volta che vince il toro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ci avrei mai pensato di vedere così tanta gente "poco aperta mentalmente alla cultura di altri".
> Leggo poi di chi vuole spaccare la testa a chi "mangia diverso".
> Come se sui forum indiani scrivessero che vogliono spaccare la testa a chi mangia vacca e musulmani che vogliono spaccare la testa di chi mangia maiale...
> 
> ...



Loro gli animali li torturano proprio, googolare “ fightdogmeat.com videos “ e selezionare quelli cinesi. Sono una cultura spaventosamente arretrata, altroché balle.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Loro gli animali li torturano proprio, googolare “ fightdogmeat.com videos “ e selezionare quelli cinesi. Sono una cultura spaventosamente arretrata, altroché balle.



Ti sbagli, loro sono avanti, ci sono anche i video dove gettano animali domestici dalle finestre dei palazzi perchè qualche genio mise in giro la voce che fossero contagiosi. Quella è modernità e cultura, siamo tu ed io gli ignoranti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo...
> 
> Non “ i cinesi” mangiano quello. Ma quel cinese o anche altri 10.000.
> 
> ...



Per polenta e osei, spiedo bresciano, non c'è un problema di salute.
Come mangiano i cinesi invece causa virus come questo! Ecco la differenza che non cogli.

E i cinesi sono responsabili collettivamente, (a parte che ci son diversi popoli in Cina, il più rilevante gli Han).
Perchè la società non è una somma di individui distinti.
A Wuhan c'è (c'era?) un mercato, come in ogni città cinese, in cui si vendono - per strada sul marciapiede - animali vivi in gabbia di ogni specie, che un cinese qualunque compra vivo se lo porta nell'appartamento, se lo scotenna e macella nell'appartamento del grattacielo e se lo mangia. Magari lo mangia vivo, a vedere ste cose...
I cinesi dovrebbero vergognarsi e fare qualcosa.
Come per la mafia dovrebbero attivarsi i siciliani. Perchè è la cultura dell'omertà che lo permette: la mafia è nata in sicilia, la camorra in campania, ecc... non nascono random sul pianeta.
Quindi gli Americani facevano bene a vedere gli immigrati del sud con sospetto, non quelli del nord. Non per niente c'era una differenziazione già allo sbarco, come in Australia, tra Italiani del nord e del sud.
Chi sostiene che un individuo è slegato dalla collettività, non deve poi attendersi un comportamento cooperativo e civico. Infatti com'è al sud? Com'è invece in Svizzera o in Svezia dove c'è un senso comune diverso? 
Sicuramente ci sono cinesi buoni così come siciliani buoni. Ma loro dovrebbero essere i primi a denunciare e a darsi da fare. Invece i cinesi se la prendono con Zaia, non con i loro concittadini, e questo mi fa pensare perchè sono tutti dei mangia pipistrelli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Febbraio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ci avrei mai pensato di vedere così tanta gente "poco aperta mentalmente alla cultura di altri".
> Leggo poi di chi vuole spaccare la testa a chi "mangia diverso".
> *Come se sui forum indiani scrivessero che vogliono spaccare la testa a chi mangia vacca e musulmani che vogliono spaccare la testa di chi mangia maiale...*



Se hanno la stessa sensibilità per mucche e maiali che ho io per cani e gatti, per me sarebbero liberissimi di scriverlo. Io mangio il maiale e sarei lieto di sentirmi insultato dai musulmani, stringerei loro la mano a tali insulti se hanno per quegli animali l'1% della sensibilità che ho io per cani e gatti. Per loro sono regole, questioni religiose. Io dico che i miei sentimenti verso cani e gatti sono più sinceri e profondi, ma non mi permetto di andare oltre e aprire una discussione sulle religioni.

Il discorso era partito sui ratti e ribadivo solo il mio sacrosanto diritto di dire che mangiare pantegane per me è immondo. Ho anche detto però che sono liberi di fare quello che gli pare.
Poi il discorso è andato su cani e gatti e mi dispiace, con me non ci può essere argomentazione o discussione di nessun tipo su questo argomento.

Assolutamente interessanti gli spunti di riflessione su cavalli e corride. Io sono assolutamente carnivoro e anti-vegano, ma sui cavalli la questione è delicata, è da quando sono nato che vivo con unp strano "senso di colpa" interiore quando mangio del macinato. I cavalli non sono così diversi dai cani, sono animali estremamente intelligenti capaci di percepire emozioni umane.
Per quel che riguarda le corride, anch'io sono un acceso hooligan dei tori.
E in questo caso mi dichiaro super razzista su spagnoli occidentali che supportano questa crudeltà.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Febbraio 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello che bisogna capire che è tutto relativo, cio che piace ad uno fa schifo ad un altro, l'importante è che mangino rispettando le norme igieniche, questo vale per il cacciatore umbro che va a cacciarsi il cinghiale da solo che per il cinese che si mangia i ratti. Inoltre generalizzare è sempre un modo di ragionare errato, hanno puntualizzato i veneti di questo forum dicendo che i mangiagatti in veneto sono solo i vicentini figuriamoci i cinesi che sono 1,4 mil



Non è tutto relativo. Il relativismo pervadente è tipico del marxismo culturale e dei suoi secondi fini.
Tu vedi qualcuno a cui piace la mer*da?
La bellezza e l'armonia hanno dei canoni fissi e universali.
Si vede cosa ha prodotto l'arte moderna... una cacata dietro l'altra. Mentre il Partenone è là a testimonianza delle misure armoniose.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non è tutto relativo. Il relativismo pervadente è tipico del marxismo culturale e dei suoi secondi fini.
> Tu vedi qualcuno a cui piace la mer*da?
> La bellezza e l'armonia hanno dei canoni fissi e universali.
> Si vede cosa ha prodotto l'arte moderna... una cacata dietro l'altra. Mentre il Partenone è là a testimonianza delle misure armoniose.



.

Sante parole nell’epoca della post-verità.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Febbraio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ci avrei mai pensato di vedere così tanta gente "poco aperta mentalmente alla cultura di altri".
> Leggo poi di chi vuole spaccare la testa a chi "mangia diverso".
> Come se sui forum indiani scrivessero che vogliono spaccare la testa a chi mangia vacca e musulmani che vogliono spaccare la testa di chi mangia maiale...
> 
> ...



Questo è un discorso da perdente. Perchè loro sono qui e ci ammazzano i gatti e i cani appena possono, per mangiarseli. 
Indù e musulmani ci danno il buon esempio: non scrivere sui social. Loro infatti si ammazzano davvero, si fanno la guerra, e ci sono di mezzo le abitudini alimentari, la vacca sacra.
(Che poi non è così sarca, dato che l'India è di gran lunga il primo esportatore di bovini del Mondo... ma non lo dice nessuno, lol )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si vede cosa ha prodotto l'arte moderna... una cacata dietro l'altra. Mentre il Partenone è là a testimonianza delle misure armoniose.



Un altro spunto interessante. Vale anche per la musica.
Mozart o Ghali...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Al di là se sia giusto o meno mangiare topi, cito una puntata di quest'anno di Pechino Express dove erano in Cina e nei mercati vendevano cibo fritto dove ci andavano gli insetti sopra. Insomma, in quei posti c'è una scarsità di igiene non indifferente.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zaia, nel suo ruolo istituzionale, probabilmente ha sbagliato a generalizzare. I cinesi che vivono in Italia, almeno dal punto di vista alimentare, sono gente normale. E nei ristoranti cinesi di un certo livello si mangia molto bene.
> 
> *Ma è innegabile che in Cina vivano delle vere e proprie bestie che manco gli uomini primitivi. E di video del genere (con gente che mangia le peggiori bestiacce) ce ne sono a centinaia.*



Purtroppo è così, e non solo in Cina, anche in altre parti dell'Asia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non è tutto relativo. Il relativismo pervadente è tipico del marxismo culturale e dei suoi secondi fini.
> Tu vedi qualcuno a cui piace la mer*da?
> La bellezza e l'armonia hanno dei canoni fissi e universali.
> Si vede cosa ha prodotto l'arte moderna... una cacata dietro l'altra. Mentre il Partenone è là a testimonianza delle misure armoniose.



stai tranquillo che qualcuno a cui piace la me.. sulla faccia della terra lo trovi, ci sta peppe fetish vuoi che non ci sia qualche pervertito tra quelli che praticano pissing a cui n piace mangiare e sollazzarsi con gli escrementi?  sono un tipo abbastanza pragmatico e non mi piace discutere sui gusti e sulle opinioni altri, valuto solo i fatti e i fatti scientifici dicono che i batteri e i virus alle alte temperature schiattano, quindi ritorno a ripetere per me i cinesi possono mangiare pure la piu schifosa delle bestie presente sul pianeta basta che la cucinino a puntino.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Febbraio 2020)

E Zaia sarebbe il pezzo forte della Lega, a detta degli stessi leghisti.
Oltre a essere una frase detta male, e generalizzata, concordo con chi dice che è stato un modo di esprimersi suicida e rischioso anche da un punto di vista economico.

Il dramma è che questo è solo un assaggio del governo leghista che verrà. Tra scuse alla Tunisia dopo la lungimirante citofonata e scuse alla Cina dopo la splendida uscita istituzionale finiremo (come nazione, chiaramente non saremo tutti complici di ciò) per doverci scusare col mondo intero per tutte le uscite barbine, e in ogni caso completamente inefficaci, che verranno compiute


----------



## wildfrank (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quelli in italia lo fanno, sopratutto con i gatti, dove ci sono agglomerati di cinesi i pochi cani randagi spariscono e i gatti spariscono pure loro, randagi e non. E' un dato di fatto, non cax.xate



Vero, non leggenda. Qualche anno fa dove io abito ( piccolo comune dell'alto pesarese ), grazie ad un discreto indotto del settore tessile, si era stabilita una non indifferente comunità cinese; giuro che si faceva fatica a vedere un gatto in giro....coincidenza? Non credo....tra l'altro, ad un mio amico che interagiva con cinesi, alcuni di loro chiesero dove si potessero trovare serpenti....da addomesticare? 

Piccolo OT: due topi vanno in giro e all' improvviso vedono un pipistrello; uno fa all'altro : "guarda, un Angelo!!!!!".

Ok, però Admin, non bannarmi adesso....


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E Zaia sarebbe il pezzo forte della Lega, a detta degli stessi leghisti.
> Oltre a essere una frase detta male, e generalizzata, concordo con chi dice che è stato un modo di esprimersi suicida e rischioso anche da un punto di vista economico.
> 
> Il dramma è che questo è solo un assaggio del governo leghista che verrà. Tra scuse alla Tunisia dopo la lungimirante citofonata e scuse alla Cina dopo la splendida uscita istituzionale finiremo (come nazione, chiaramente non saremo tutti complici di ciò) per doverci scusare col mondo intero per tutte le uscite barbine, e in ogni caso completamente inefficaci, che verranno compiute



Mi domando perchè nessuno mai faccia il patriota quando le uscite barbine contro gli italiani le fanno gli altri, o gli italiani stessi.
O quando senti dire "lombardi untori vanno discriminati" ... per dire...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nel corso degli anni mi son sentito dare del razzista, fascista, nazista più e più volte. Non nego che ci son rimasto male in tutte le volte, anzi più che male direi senza parole. Perché non sono razzista, perché parlo con tutti a prescindere dalla razza e difendo sempre i più deboli. Ma il discorso è semplice, quanto banale e corretto secondo me.

NON SIAMO TUTTI UGUALI.

Cambia l'aspetto fisico e la cultura di ogni popolazione. È una brutta cosa? È innaturale? No. Allora perché cercare questa uniformità che nom esiste?

Il problema in certi casi è culturale, non razziale ed è quello che ho sempre cercato di esporre, ma sempre capito male con le conseguenze che ho scritto poco sopra. 

Se io cresco in una famiglia in cui le donne son viste come esseri inferiori, da picchiare etc. Il mio problema non è razziale, ma culturale. È più facile che io cresca con una mentalità della ceppa. 

Prendete un Italiano, nato da genitori italiani e fatelo crescere fin da piccolo in Iraq. Di sicuro prenderà le loro abitudini e farà sua la loro cultura. Prendete un Cinese e fatelo crescere in Italia. Son sicuro al 99,9% che gli farà schifo anche solo il pensiero di mangiare un cane o un gatto.

Il problema in questo caso è la cultura: I Cinesi per cultura sono abituati a mangiare di tutto, la colpa non è nella loro razza, ma nella loro cultura che andrebbe cambiata. Andrebbe abolito il mangiare porcherie, il mangiarle crude, torturare animali e via dicendo. Andrebbero messe norme sanitarie serie. Ma io non ci credo che tutti i cinesi fanno ste cose. Il problema è che essendo in molti, anche se lo fanno in pochi rispetto alla loro popolazione, saranno comunque troppi. Perché pochi per loro potrebbe significare (è solo un esempio) 100mln di persone. Quindi noi stiamo fritti, siamo fregati.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per polenta e osei, spiedo bresciano, non c'è un problema di salute.
> Come mangiano i cinesi invece causa virus come questo! Ecco la differenza che non cogli.
> 
> E i cinesi sono responsabili collettivamente, (a parte che ci son diversi popoli in Cina, il più rilevante gli Han).
> ...



facile parlare di denunciare la mafia col culo al caldo del tuo paesello tranquillo in Val Padana. Vi suggerisco di non parlare di realtà che non conoscete


----------



## Jino (29 Febbraio 2020)

Fanno schifo, l'ho sempre detto...e basta parlare di razzismo, qua si tratta che i cinesi non hanno minimamente le norme igieniche, ma nemmeno l'idea di igiene che abbiamo noi... sono agli antipodi ed in fabbrica mia, anche se non mangiano topi, fanno di quelle cose disgustose.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Febbraio 2020)

Va bene, Zaia si scusi con la Cina che tra l'altro ha preteso le scuse. Ok.


Ora parliamo dell'epidemia mondiale che sta uccidendo migliaia di persone in tutto il mondo. Epidemia partita da un laboratorio cinese e nascosta dagli stessi cinesi per mesi e mesi.
Qualche scusa in cinese la facciamo?

Poi si dovrebbe passare a far pagare i danni economici provocati. Perchè in questo caso, le scuse tra l'altro non ancora arrivate, di certo non basterebbero.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Febbraio 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> facile parlare di denunciare la mafia col culo al caldo del tuo paesello tranquillo in Val Padana. Vi suggerisco di non parlare di realtà che non conoscete



E' un tema più complesso delle abitudini alimentari, forse era meglio non accostarli, ma non l'ho fatto io per primo, anzi il tema della mafia esportata è sempre usato contro gli Italiani dalla stessa sinsitra immigrazionista, ovvero sono loro i primi a discriminare tutti gli Italiani come colpevoli della mafia per cui dobbiamo tutti accettare l'immigrazione con le sue nefande conseguenze.
Non per niente ci son state campagne a favore dei Cinesi, mentre gli Italiani respinti dalle Maldive, da Israele ecc, sono lasciati in balìa di sè stessi come se non esistesse un ministero degli esteri e le ambasciate. Una iniziativa Abbraccia un Lombardo non l'ho ancora vista, anzi sono bollati, razzisticamente, come fascioleghisti.


----------

